# Well it happened...



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It finally happened tonight right before Puppy class, Jake bit another dog 
He was sitting between my husband and me waiting for us to go into class. The class before us was mulling around as the trainer was standing there (next to me) talking to people. 
Out of no where another dog lunged at Jake's face mouth open, teeth bared and Jake bit him on the face 
It happened so fast I was not able to react in time. Jake had him by the lip and I said NO Jake. He let go and the other person pulled her dog away.
Jake was so over it the second the other dog was gone :whatever: but I was so upset.
Later the trainer told me it was not my fault or Jake's. He said dogs tell each other what is cool and what is not cool and what that dog did to him was not cool. It made me feel better but not all the way. It scared me to see him do that. In the future I need to pay closer attention to what is going on around us.
On the upside I found out that the dog he showed his teeth to last week (Star) is very unstable. She bit the trainer tonight.  He was not impressed because her owner had been saying all along what a wonderful trouble free dog she was. (she was even blaming Jake for being "mean"last week) that is why he chose her for a demonstration. 
After it happened he said that is why Jake did not want her near him last week. Dog can sense this about each other. So I guess it was not a total loss.
Oh he also did the best down in the class which I totally took full credit for knowing full well that it has less to do with my training skills and more to do with him loving to lie around.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Donna it sounds to me like Jake is a very good judge!! 
They absolutely do know who is ok and who isn't. He reacted with a bite to defend himself, much rather that than end up in the jaws of the big dog, you never know, Jake may just have taught that big old rude dog some manners


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And breath, Donna  It is ok.
- Sounds to me as if the whole episode was handled really well. The owner of the other dog should have been aware of his dog and controlling it better - but Jake did what was natural when he was feeling threatened and could not get away. 
Class change over times are always a potential flash point - lots of excited dogs in a constricted space. Next week you'll be extra watchful - have plenty of treats ready to keep Jake focused on you, so that he is not looking for/anticipating trouble.
Congratulations Jake on the best down - if he was feeling stresed in that environment even he would probably be less keen to go down, so it is a good sign that he wasn't upset by the earlier incident.
Go you and Jake the wonder pup!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Your trainer is absolutely right Donna. And as Karen said, Jake may well have taught a very ill mannered dog some manners. Jake bit to defend himself and then was fine after. Try not to let it knock your confidence, and if possible get Jakey boy out to socialise with dogs he knows and is happy with. This will help to reinforce the fact that not all dogs are like the nasty one he has just encountered.


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

It's very hard when they do this, I had a really bad experience the other week with my staffie. We were all out with Tia and Pepsi and another dog kept coming over and wouldn't leave us alone. I'm normally very wary as Pepsi is nervous round other dogs and makes little whimpering noises but Tia (my staffie) was fine with it she loves other dogs. Then all of a sudden the other dog, a Shepard. Ross, growled at the puppy and Tia bit him. We separated them and I know it wasn't her fault but I won't let mer off lead now just in case, it really frightened me.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jake is highly highly intelligent and in tune to other dogs. His reactions are his way of keeping you and him safe. He knows right from wrong and as you've said senses these other dogs have issues. His reactions are spot on, it's clear to see. The class will help with diluting his reactions a bit. I reckon you have a very intelligent dog. The dog he bit has probably and hopefully learned a valuable lesson!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

"Out of no where another dog lunged at Jake's face mouth open, teeth bared and Jake bit him on the face 
It happened so fast I was not able to react in time. Jake had him by the lip"


I think I too would have held onto the dogs lip if he lunged at my face with his teeth bared! Jake has to protect himself.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

thank you all so much! I love Jake do much and I just want to be sure nothing happens to him. I really want him to be able to enjoy other dogs. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Trust what the trainer said Donna!
Trainers see hundreds and hundreds of dogs.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> thank you all so much! I love Jake do much and I just want to be sure nothing happens to him. I really want him to be able to enjoy other dogs. get ogs
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Ah Donna, this made me smile. You are the best type of owner . You have proved how much you care about Jake by taking on board this training to help him. If only all owners were so responsible. 

The other dog and owner were at fault and Jake was only defending himself so try not to let it upset you. I know you will get there in the end as you show such clear dedication to Jake :twothumbs: . 

I have a training session with Obi tomorrow and he is going to be introduced (in a controlled way) to a group of dogs he's never met and I'm nervous I can tell you. However, I trust my trainers know what they are doing! I hope all our homework pays some dividends this week! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Clare - hope the training with Obi goes well... 
Lots of yawning, lip licking and the odd detressing shake from you may help him to relax too, although what the other owners will think might be interesting!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Hi Clare - hope the training with Obi goes well...
> Lots of yawning, lip licking and the odd detressing shake from you may help him to relax too, although what the other owners will think might be interesting!!


Thanks Marzi! Yes I've been practising the lip licking and yawning and it really does work. I love it when they copy in response. The other owners will probably think I'm bonkers :laugh: ...but then they would be right


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:iagree: with all of the above Donna :hug:

Also Wishing you and Obi well tomorrow Clare ...I'm sure They won't think you're nuts at all  

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

good luck Clare. Jake and I now do the shake it off dance. it does work. let is know how tomorrow goes. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been making my two shake after Karens thread! It's so cute how they copy and then break the frantic play fighting for a chill out  I wish I had learnt it sooner, I think more puppy books should cover the basics of behaviour and tips on what we can do to help diffuse stressful situations (then, maybe they do but I've been reading the wrong books!!)


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry, it was Claire's thread!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly yawns ALOT... Does this mean she's permanently stressed and trying to calm herself down all the time ??!!   

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Molly yawns ALOT... Does this mean she's permanently stressed and trying to calm herself down all the time ??!!
> 
> xxx


It depends on the context of her yawn as sometimes a yawn is just a tired one. Generally speaking though she is sending a signal to whoever she is yawning at. It's not a bad thing Mairi - think of it like when humans smile at each other to put each other at ease. You can respond to her with a yawn too . 

I've noticed my two yawn more if I raise my voice louder than normal (especially when I'm trying to get the kids out of the door on the school run ) or ask them to something that they doesn't particularly want to do or when I'm being impatient. They are just saying "chill out Mum".


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Righty o... I'll be on the lookout now...

I think(for what it's worth) that its more often than not an anticipatory thing...before something exciting is going to happen...ie getting a lead on for a walk....waiting on a treat ...it's like she's trying to prevent herself getting too hyper ?? 

Who knows...maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree 

Clare, how did Obi get on ? 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He did good Mairi. He was introduced to a bunch of strange dogs, one at a time and all on lead. One of the dogs was muzzled and I was silently thinking "oh **** " but he was cool with that one as it walked in calmly. He only growled then snapped at one of the dogs which was a young Staffie who entered the room all excited and looking everywhere. Obi immediately got defensive and stepped forward to tell her off but he didn't get to her as the trainer pulled her back. The Staffie did not like being told off at all and tried to retaliate. I'm glad they were both on leads! 

The trainer turned several of the dogs around so Obi could sniff their bums first as he has a tendency to try to greet face to face which isn't ideal. So we did lots of allowing him to sniff bums for 2-3 seconds then recalling and treating! Lots of playing tug with me whilst other dogs were in the room near him and keeping him focussed on me alone. A very interesting session and my homework on eye contact and reflex commands definitely helped. Obi now has to join a class and mix with other dogs as much as possible (in a controlled way) so he''s staring an 8 week course after half term. Lots more work to do but worth it as I feel lot more in control already and that was always half the battle. He may never loose all his fear but I am learning how to to help him and manage it. 

Donna, one of the things I've been advised to do is to cut Obi's face hair much shorter, especially around the eyes so other dogs can read his face more easily. Was this suggested to you?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

no but I would try it if it would help. the trainer told me Jake is an alpha male which I didn't think he was at all. he seems so laid back

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

